# GST for ubereats



## Aviros

Hi Guys, I am bit confused about GST for ubereats. When i first joined ubereats I opened my GST and ABN together. So am paying my gst regularly but later i knew that who only drive ubereats doesn't need to pay GST and i am only driving ubereats from beginning.
I asked to ATO about this but she said as long as you are under ride sharing company you need to have GST AND ABN. So you have to pay GST even if u driving ubereats only. 

Any suggestion please ??


----------



## everythingsuber

Fairly reasonable question. Was under the impression Eats only workers were not required to register for GST as well?

Do Deliveroo jobs require GST to be paid as well?


----------



## Vespa

Aviros said:


> Hi Guys, I am bit confused about GST for ubereats. When i first joined ubereats I opened my GST and ABN together. So am paying my gst regularly but later i knew that who only drive ubereats doesn't need to pay GST and i am only driving ubereats from beginning.
> I asked to ATO about this but she said as long as you are under ride sharing company you need to have GST AND ABN. So you have to pay GST even if u driving ubereats only.
> 
> Any suggestion please ??


If you earn under 75K then no.


----------



## KITT

https://www.ato.gov.au/general/the-...ax/income-tax-and-GST-in-the-sharing-economy/


----------



## Jack Malarkey

The answer given by the ATO employee in this case was definitely incorrect.

For the correct position, see this ATO advice: https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Ride-sourcing-and-tax/Delivering-food-or-goods/.


----------



## Baldpeach

You are not employee of UberEats like drivers not employees of Uber. You are a contractor and you do your own business through the facilitators app (UberEats) so you are liable to pay GST. No back door. You can play and having fun of twisting taxation law paragraphs until they catch you. 
Dont risk it, you dont make millions and then run away.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Baldpeach said:


> You are a contractor and you do your own business through the facilitators app (UberEats) so you are liable to pay GST.


He is only liable for GST because he chose to register for GST. I doubt many (if any) UberEats "contractors" get near the $75K threshold.


----------



## Aviros

UberDriverAU said:


> He is only liable for GST because he chose to register for GST. I doubt many (if any) UberEats "contractors" get near the $75K threshold.


Hi Uber driver Au, is that mean if i close my GST i don't need to pay GST ?
But when i asked ATO, she said i do have to pay gst whether i earn more or less then 75k, even if i only do ubereats.


----------



## Aviros

Baldpeach said:


> You are not employee of UberEats like drivers not employees of Uber. You are a contractor and you do your own business through the facilitators app (UberEats) so you are liable to pay GST. No back door. You can play and having fun of twisting taxation law paragraphs until they catch you.
> Dont risk it, you dont make millions and then run away.


 Hi baldpeach, i have no intention to play or twist tax law. Thing is i got very confusing answers with uber, ato and tax agents. Where uber says no need to pay, One of ATO staff says have to pay but on same time i found one post on ATO SITE which have different answers please have a look....

https://community.ato.gov.au/t5/General-tax-questions/Paying-tax-as-Uber-Eats-Driver/td-p/6838


----------



## Baldpeach

Aviros said:


> Hi baldpeach, i have no intention to play or twist tax law. Thing is i got very confusing answers with uber, ato and tax agents. Where uber says no need to pay, One of ATO staff says have to pay but on same time i found one post on ATO SITE which have different answers please have a look....
> 
> https://community.ato.gov.au/t5/General-tax-questions/Paying-tax-as-Uber-Eats-Driver/td-p/6838


Yes sorry the rules are different for drivers and food delivers. As a ridesharr driver you must register GST no matter how much you earn, but as ubereats deliver is different.


----------



## KITT

This is another reference:
https://www.drivetax.com.au/tax-for-food-delivery-drivers/

*ABN's and GST*
*If You ONLY Deliver Food.*
If you're a food delivery driver you must have an ABN, but you do not have to register for GST.

You may have heard that Uber drivers must register for GST, but that tax law only applies to taxis who drive passengers, not food. As a food delivery driver, normal tax rules apply, and you only need to register for GST if you earn more than $75,000 per year.

You will need to declare your food delivery income and expenses on your end of year tax return, so keeping records is important.

*If You Deliver Food AND Drive Passengers*
This is where things get confusing.

If you drive for UberEats AND UberX, or any do other ridesharing AND food delivery driving, then you must register for GST because of your ridesharing. This is because the ATO considers ridesharing to be a taxi service. Taxi drivers, and therefore all rideshare drivers, must register for GST from the first dollar they earn.

Here's the catch: your GST registration applies to ALL your business activities, not just the rideshare driving. This means you'll be paying GST on your delivery income AS WELL AS your ridesharing income. Of course to offset this you can claim back the GST on your delivery expenses to reduce your GST bill, but you're still likely to be paying a portion of your delivery earnings to the ATO in GST. This is an unfortunate side-effect of doing both types of driving at once.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Aviros, the advice given to you by the Australian Taxation Office staff member (as you have summarised it) is clearly incorrect.

UberDriverAU has a sound understanding of these matters and has correctly stated the law.

The Tax Office advice as you have summarised it simply not reconcilable with the Tax Office and other materials linked to by KITT and by me in earlier posts in this thread.

Perhaps phone a second time and ask the same questions again, pointing to their own reference materials.

Tax Office staff do at times provide incorrect advice. I say that as someone who worked in the Tax Office in tax-technical areas for 23 years and then in the Revenue Group of Treasury on tax policy and legislation for another 11 years.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Aviros said:


> Hi Uber driver Au, is that mean if i close my GST i don't need to pay GST ?
> But when i asked ATO, she said i do have to pay gst whether i earn more or less then 75k, even if i only do ubereats.


Correct. As long as you don't transport passengers for reward and earn less than the $75K threshold (from all business income sources), you aren't required to register for GST. The advice you've been given is incorrect.

Take Jack's advice and give them another call and point them to their own public advice. You will be able to cancel your GST registration on the spot if you get someone who knows what they're doing. You might even be able to backdate the cancellation, but that might be a long shot.


----------



## Aviros

Thank you so much all of guys for help and your precious time. Appreciated  i will give a call to ATO and short it out.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Every occupation under the sun does not have to pay GST on income under 75 grand, except of course rat bag taxi drivers.
Blame them for this outrageous injustice, if they had not been such prolific tax dodgers then the ATO would not have singled them out for this "special treatment" which followed on to haunt us Uber drivers.
Don't get me started on Uber, the bastards dob us in to the ATO at every turn and yet they pay shit all tax themselves as they are based in the Netherlands, right, who do they think they are kidding with that one?
Face it guys, we're screwed.


----------



## ghs

Aviros said:


> Hi Guys, I am bit confused about GST for ubereats. When i first joined ubereats I opened my GST and ABN together. So am paying my gst regularly but later i knew that who only drive ubereats doesn't need to pay GST and i am only driving ubereats from beginning.
> I asked to ATO about this but she said as long as you are under ride sharing company you need to have GST AND ABN. So you have to pay GST even if u driving ubereats only.
> 
> Any suggestion please ??


Never trust any advice you get from the ATO; They are hopeless.


----------



## why not

Oh dear, if we can't trust the ATO to give us accurate advice then who can we trust?


----------



## snert

Uber


----------



## Who is John Galt?

why not said:


> Oh dear, if we can't trust the ATO to give us accurate advice then who can we trust?


Cardinal George Pell?

.


----------



## Modicum

You don’t need to pay GST if you are exclusively doing uber eats ...For two years I was doing UE and over that time I had the ATO contact me twice asking why I wasn’t paying GST, I told them I was doing UE exclusively and they said, no worries we shouldn’t have contacted you.


----------



## snert

Here we go again, ATO hounding ants trying to make a few extra quid while the likes of Transurban (you know the legalised highwaymen who bleed us dry with their excessive tolls) with a valueation of 25 billion dollars..............pay the grand total of zero company tax on revenue of SIX BILLION DOLLARS.

Yes you heard that right zero tax, zero contribution to the cost of running Australia.

What a farking liberty.


----------



## Aviros

Modicum said:


> You don't need to pay GST if you are exclusively doing uber eats ...For two years I was doing UE and over that time I had the ATO contact me twice asking why I wasn't paying GST, I told them I was doing UE exclusively and they said, no worries we shouldn't have contacted you.


Ya mate, i called ATO last week and closed my gst. I hope i will not get call from ato asking why i am not paying gst


----------



## Modicum

Aviros said:


> Ya mate, i called ATO last week and closed my gst. I hope i will not get call from ato asking why i am not paying gst


...I would expect a call or two for sure haha, the ATO are unbelievably incompetent ..!!


----------

